# 750-880 CodeSys 2.3 Mails mit SMAIL_Client2 versenden



## Rewe2000 (16 September 2021)

Hallo,

seit einigen Tagen funktioniert bei mir das senden von Mails, von der WAGO 750-880, über SMAIL_Client2 zu t-online nicht mehr, nachdem ich dieses nun schon mehrere Jahre nutze.
Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass ich da unbewusst irgendwas geändert habe, deshalb will ich in diese Runde fragen ob aktuell Probleme bekannt sind.

Es kommen immer die Meldungen:
diError = *2147471355*
sStatus = *'TLS-ERROR: function "Hndshk_Connect()" fails with system error code: -1'*

Die WAGO hängt bei mir im Heimnetz, und ist über die Fritz-Box mit dem Internet verbunden.

Meine Einstellungen des SMAIL_Client2 sind wie folgt:
    sServerName = 'securesmtp.t-online.de'
    wServerPort = 465
    eOperationMode = SMAIL_eSSL
    sUsername = 'Benutzername@t-online.de'
    sPassword  = 'Password'
    sFrom = 'Name@t-online.de'
    sTo = 'Empfaenger@t-online.de'
    sSubject = 'Betrefftext'
    sMessage = 'Text'
    sFilePath =
    pasTrace = 
    tTimeOut = 


Folgende Maßnahmen habe ich schon ergriffen:
- Im Router (Fritz Box), die WAGO Steuerung komplett im Internet freigegeben (Exposed Host) und alle Filter abgeschaltet (Kindersicherung), natürlich nur für den Test
- Korrekten DNS Server und Gateway im WAGO WBM geprüft
- Neueste Version von SMAIL_Client2, von der WAGO Homepage installiert
- Firmware der Steuerung geprüft, ist aktuell 01.07.03(10)
- Anmeldedaten und Kennwort (spezielles IMAP Passwort) geprüft
- WEB.DE Account versucht, auch hier ist kein Senden von Mails möglich
- Neustart des 750-880 durchgeführt
- Projekt komplett bereinigt und neu übersetzt und nochmals auf die Steuerung geladen

Nun bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende und benötige einige Denkanstöße von euch.

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Rewe2000 (17 September 2021)

Hallo,

es muss bei mir definitiv am T-Online Mailserver oder meinen Einstellungen im SMAIL_Client2 liegen, denn über WEB.DE klappt es wieder (nach entfernen und neu einbinden des Bausteins).
Kann es sein, dass da T-Online etwas am Mailserver geändert hatund jetzt der SMAIL_Client2 Probleme damit hat?

*Es wäre nett es meldet sich mal jemand, bei welchem der Mailversand über T-Online noch klappt, ich raufe mir schon die Haare*.

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Rewe2000 (20 September 2021)

Hallo,

so wie es derzeit aussieht liegt es an der *SMAIL_Client2* Bibliothek (vom 09.11.2020) anscheinend werden hier bestimmte Verschlüsselungen und/oder Anmeldeverfahren nicht mehr unterstützt, als einziger Mailserver funktioniert derzeit noch WEB.DE.
Hoffe nur, dass WAGO die alte Bibliothek noch pflegt, sonst sendet der 880'er bald überhaupt keine Mails mehr.

Ich habe unter eCockpit mit den gleichen Anmeldedaten (wie in CodeSys 2.3) über alle Provider (T-Online, Yahoo.de, Arcor.de) erfolgreich den Mailversand getestet

Eventuell hat ja jemand anders das gleiche Problem, deshalb hier nochmals die Antwort auf meinen eigenen Beitrag.

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Babustino (15 Oktober 2021)

Hallo Reinhard

Das liegt an der TLS Version. Die WAGO-Controller unterstützen folgende TLS Versionen:
750-88x : TLS 1.1
750-8xxx: TLS 1.2
750-89x : TLS 1.3

Gemäss Wago ist die TLS Version an die Hardware gebunden und kann nicht erhöht werden. 

Gruss
Benjamin


----------



## Rewe2000 (16 Oktober 2021)

Hallo Benjamin,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Hast du diese Aussage vom WAGO Support?
Dieses Problem sollten ja dann alle Steuerungen vom Typ 750-880 haben.

Nun ist es mir auch klar, weshalb es mit eCockpit funktioniert hat, denn da hatte ich auch einen aktuellen PFC-Controller verwendet.
So wie ich dich verstehe, nutzt da auch ein Firmwareupdate nichts, um dem Mailversand wieder möglich zu machen.

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Babustino (17 Oktober 2021)

Hallo Reinhard

Ja, die Infos habe ich vom Wago Support. Ich habe nochmals nachgefragt, da ich nicht ganz glauben will, dass man das mit einem FW-Update nicht lösen kann. Auf meinem 750-889 ging die Lib mit FW-Version 7 gar nicht. Diese wird erst ab FW-Version 10 unterstützt, aber halt nur TLS 1.1. Es wäre ja schon bedenklich wenn die aktuellen PFC Controller in ein paar Jahren keinen Mails mehr versenden da TLS 1.3 nicht unterstützt wird. Ich warte noch auf Antwort, denke aber dass wir auf einen anderen Controller bzw. Mail-Anbieter umsteigen müssen. Google unterstützt momentan wohl noch TLS 1.1

Gruss
Benjamin


----------



## Babustino (18 Oktober 2021)

Hallo Reinhard 

Ich habe heute die Antwort erhalten. Die PFC200 werden TLS 1.3 unterstützen können. Es gibt jedoch noch keinen Releasetermin. 

Gruss
Benjamin


----------

